# [Android] Spieleempfehlungen?



## Desdemona123 (26. März 2012)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Spielen für Android, da mir vor Kurzem ein Kindle Fire in die Hände gefallen ist 

Meine Favoriten bisher:
- Robo Miner
- Saving Yello
- Alchemy

Shooter, sowie Spiele die verstärkt mit den Bewegungssensoren arbeiten bitte nicht anpreisen. Erstere mag ich nicht besonders und Zweitere mag mein Kindle nicht besonders 

Schon mal danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Vordack (26. März 2012)

Asphalt 6 HD
GTA 3
World of Goo
Worms 3D stürzt bei mir leider ab


----------



## Desdemona123 (28. März 2012)

World of Goo ist ja super! Danke, Vordack.

Ich steh ja total auf dieses "etwas andere" Design, echt klasse


----------



## Lhetos (29. März 2012)

Das ist jetzt zwar etwas Eigenwerbung (weil ich da mitwirke) aber versuch es doch mal mit:

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=triansoft&c=apps

über ratings und kritiken freuen wir uns natürlich sehr


----------



## Vordack (29. März 2012)

Lhetos schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt zwar etwas Eigenwerbung (weil ich da mitwirke) aber versuch es doch mal mit:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/search?q=triansoft&c=apps
> 
> über ratings und kritiken freuen wir uns natürlich sehr


 
Habs mir mal runtergeladen. Scheint ja irgendwie nen Logikrätselspiel oder so zu sein, genau mein Ding.

Danke für den Tip .-)


----------



## Mellsei (29. März 2012)

Ich bin zwar ein IPhone Besitzer doch weiß ich das es Cut the Rope auch für Android gibt.
Das Spiel ist ziemlich süß und doch sehr anspruchsvoll.

Falls du es mal ausprobieren möchtest, hier eine Pc online version: 
Cut the Rope

Fürs schnelle unterwegs-spielen , sehr geeignet =D


----------



## Desdemona123 (30. März 2012)

@Lhetos: sieht ja schon mal interessant aus, ich werds mir am Wochende mal genauer ankucken 

@Mellsei: von Cut The Rope hab ich schon gehört, habs aber noch nie angetestet. Ich werd auch mal kucken obs da ne Lite Version gibt ^^

Danke an alle, die schon was gepostet haben!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. März 2012)

*Ceramic Destroyer* 
Beste Game Ever - Mit verschiedenen Bomben ein Bild "abräumen" - macht extrem süchtig.
Und es ist wichtig die Levels besonders gut zu lösen da nur so die späteren Levels freigeschalten werden können.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...SwxLDEsImNvbS5nYW1lLkNlcmFtaWNEZXN0cm95ZXIiXQ..
*Shoot the Apple*
Extrem umfangreich und wird stetig erweitert. Gravitiations-Game
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...wsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5kcm9pZGhlbi5zaG9vdGFwcGxlIl0.
*Cheese Tower*
Auch eine "Gravity"-Game. Spätere Levels extrem tricky.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...GwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5kb29kbGUuY2hlZXNldG93ZXIiXQ..
*Connect'Em*
insgesammt glaub ich fast 10000 Levels 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sImNvbS5tYWdtYW1vYmlsZS5nYW1lLmNvbm5lY3RFbSJd
*Angry Birds* (alle Versionen)
gehört natürlich immer dazu

Hab noch einige mehr - aber das sind meiner Meinung nach die beste


----------



## Mellsei (30. März 2012)

Desdemona123 schrieb:


> @Lhetos: sieht ja schon mal interessant aus, ich werds mir am Wochende mal genauer ankucken
> 
> @Mellsei: von Cut The Rope hab ich schon gehört, habs aber noch nie angetestet. Ich werd auch mal kucken obs da ne Lite Version gibt ^^
> 
> Danke an alle, die schon was gepostet haben!


  wie schon gesagt , kannst ja die PC Version testen ... großartig anders ist sie halt nicht da dein Finger dort die Maus übernimmt


----------



## Desdemona123 (2. April 2012)

@Eol_Ruin: Vielen Dank! 

Ceramic Destroyer, Connect'Em und Cheese Tower sind wirklich super, Angry Birds kannte ich dann doch schon 

Cut The Rope is auch ganz witzig, muss ich mir aber nochmal genau ankucken, war ein bissle viel gezocke am Wochenende ^^


----------



## McDrake (2. April 2012)

Weiss ja nicht, ob sich das hier zu nem Sammelthread entwickelt.
Darum poste ich hier auch mal kurz ein Spiel rein, dass ich mir für den Urlaub runtergeladen habe:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...5nYW1lbG9mdC5hbmRyb2lkLkFOTVAuR2xvZnRTWEhNIl0.

im Prinzip ein Red Dead Redemption fürs Handy
Wirklich sehr gelungen, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
Und dazu noch gratis oO

Ja, ich weiss ist kein Denksportspiel


----------



## Vordack (3. April 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht, ob sich das hier zu nem Sammelthread entwickelt.
> Darum poste ich hier auch mal kurz ein Spiel rein, dass ich mir für den Urlaub runtergeladen habe:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...5nYW1lbG9mdC5hbmRyb2lkLkFOTVAuR2xvZnRTWEhNIl0.
> 
> ...


 
"Das Spiel ist nicht mit ihrem Gerät kompatibel"

Hab das Samsung Nexus... Samsung Galaxy

Vielleicht wegen Android 4.0?

edit: Geht doch, Lag wohl daran daß der D/L noch nicht komplett fertig war


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2012)

Osmos
Anomaly Warzone
Canabalt
Edge
Cogs


----------



## Mellsei (10. April 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht, ob sich das hier zu nem Sammelthread entwickelt.
> Darum poste ich hier auch mal kurz ein Spiel rein, dass ich mir für den Urlaub runtergeladen habe:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...5nYW1lbG9mdC5hbmRyb2lkLkFOTVAuR2xvZnRTWEhNIl0.
> 
> ...


 
Haha ich schau auf der verlinkten Seite auf ein Bild ... 3 schwebende Frauen und ein wannebe John Marston mit einer Future Waffe in seinen Händen ?? 0o...wow ^^ nettes red dead redemption ...


----------



## firewalker2k (10. April 2012)

Stair Dismount ist auch noch sehr amüsant


----------

